# Ouch



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

According to the source, it happened in the Ascari turn on the Monza track, Italy, with DSC on. :eeps:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Damn.


.


----------



## ///M Rakete (Apr 1, 2002)

I don't think that will buff right out.


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

Well.. at least it is track damage, and not tail gateing damage.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2004)

Strangely, it looks *better* this way.


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

TD said:


> Strangely, it looks *better* this way.


How exactly does a wrecked car look better than an identical one that hasn't been wrecked?


----------



## hmr (Jul 28, 2002)

TD said:


> Strangely, it looks *better* this way.


 :stupid: Though I like the looks of the E60 as-is, I think the non-protruding nose of the wrecked M5 has some improved aesthetic value actually.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2004)

hmr said:


> :stupid: Though I like the looks of the E60 as-is, I think the non-protruding nose of the wrecked M5 has some improved aesthetic value actually.


 Yup. The nose is flatter and much of the garish body flaring/scooping is destroyed.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

TD said:


> Strangely, it looks *better* this way.


:jack:


----------



## drmwvr (Feb 21, 2003)

Makes me feel better about the curb rash I got a few days ago


----------



## Alex.M (Sep 27, 2004)

TD said:


> Strangely, it looks *better* this way.


----------



## E60James (Nov 22, 2004)

Man, that sucks.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

I knew someone that bought one of the first US e39 M5s. He was t-boned at an intersection by an old Ford pickup truck that ran a red light. Less than 500 miles on it and 30K worth of damage. He was devastated.

Alex


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

Is that Sabine's "Taxi"...


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

mgorgel said:


> Is that Sabine's "Taxi"...


Nope, fortunately not.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> with DSC on. :eeps:


what, you mean BMW still hasn't out-programmed the laws of physics yet :rofl:


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

That sux..poor M5


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> Nope, fortunately not.


 I was just telling my wife, next year May when we are in Holland we can go to Germany and take the taxi to the ring....


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

mgorgel said:


> I was just telling my wife, next year May when we are in Holland we can go to Germany and take the taxi to the ring....


We should definitely hook up there !  :thumbup:


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> We should definitely hook up there !  :thumbup:


 Sounds like a plan... (hope my wife wants to do the ED on her new car... so we can take that to the ring... )


----------



## /\/\ (Oct 23, 2003)

Too bad for that ///M. 

Ascari is a fairly high speed left-right-left so I wonder what happened ... :dunno:


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

I'm sure the owner shed a few tears when he got out and saw the damage....and will cry several more when he thinks about the insurance implications !


----------



## ///Mottey (Nov 8, 2004)

R.i.p.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

TD said:


> Strangely, it looks *better* this way.


 :rofl: How true...


----------

